# Issues with insufficient memory on LG Optimus Net



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2012)

Off late I get message often indicating that my phone memory is low especially if I try to install some new app. I tried as much as possible to move apps which can be movable to SD Card. Is there something I can do to free more memory that is the phone memory.
Also I remember someone suggesting decrapify your android. Is this similar to rooting.

Kindly help. Also currently have 2 GB Memory card. Is it ok if I upgrade to larger size. Heard stories saying phone goes slow if we increase the memory via SD Card.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Best way to gain memory on your Android device is by partitioning your memory card into an ext3/ext4 partition and then using Link2SD to links apps on them.
But your device needs to be rooted for that.

"Decrapify your Android" is the name of a thread, where various other methods of gaining memory is discussed. Search for it. Rooting is the term used to describe to root your device using some app.

And, no, upgrading to bigger size memory card won't slow your phone down! That is one stupid urban legend! 

*PS: I recommend you to search and read FAQ's about Rooting, Installing Custom ROM thread.*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that if we do rooting and if it goes wrong the warranty will no longer exist.
Is Custom ROM installation same as Rooting?
Without doing rooting and installing Custom ROMS is there any way I can fix my memory problem?

I hope to get more replies.
Thanks Vyom.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 15, 2012)

@ vyom after reading your reply.. why do you need ext3/ext4 partition .. and you can use App2SD which can transfer apps without rooting..

@ ajayritik

AFAIK, as even I am searching how to do it and this is what I found out.. 

1. First you have to root
2. optional.. but very necessary IMO as safety precaution.. take backup of EFS data(IMEI) and all aother data like sms ,contacts..
3. then install custom recovery 
4. optional... Take backup of your stock rom. from recovery.. 
5. and then go for any Custom rom..

yes with rooting you loose warranty but you can easily unroot it ... as I read and understood it..

best thing you can do is root and delete all bloatware from phone to get more space..

use apps like this

Tap cleaner to delete caches and history
advance task killer to free ram


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> @ vyom after reading your reply.. why do you need ext3/ext4 partition .. and you can use App2SD which can transfer apps without rooting..



We need to create an ext3/4 partition since then the phone treats that portion of memory as an extension to internal memory and hence phone can access it faster than normal SD card memory.
Also, some widgets would have no problem moving to ext partition, which can otherwise break if moved to card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

I too need help for my Optimus Net Dual. Thing is no matter what I do or how much of Cache I clean or even if I uninstall applications hardly any phone memory is freed. 
Uninstalled 2 apps of 5mb and guess what? I only got 1.5mb of space. No they were not on the SD card partially, had them on phone memory. Help?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ You can't really do much about it. Low internal memory will always be a big hindrance.
Link2SD is the way to go.
Also, you can try flashing custom ROM which are small in size, so that you are left with more internal memory.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 15, 2012)

somebody plz explain how to partitioned the SD card ext3/4.


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 15, 2012)

^^from custom recovery menu. partition SD card to ext and then convert the ext to ext3/4. which recovery are you using?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

So guys you are all saying I can just partition the SD Card with ext3/4 and should work for some time. I don't need to do rooting.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> So guys you are all saying I can just partition the SD Card with ext3/4 and should work for some time. I don't need to do rooting.



You really haven't read the "FAQ's about Rooting/Custom ROM" thread, have you?
To be able to format card, you need custom recovery to be flashed. And, to need to flash custom recovery, your handset should be rooted.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> So guys you are all saying I can just partition the SD Card with ext3/4 and should work for some time. I don't need to do rooting.



1. You have to root. It is important...
2. Backup your data on SD card. Its all going away...
3. Partition SD Card to ext2, preferably 512 MB... (minimum 256 MB) with swap size 64 MB. Convert to EXT3...
4. Restore backup. Then reboot phone...
5. Install Link2SD from Google Play. Open it, select all apps, and "Create Link".
6. Reboot your phone.
7. Mission Accomplished...


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 26, 2012)

hey guys I have one question

say if I have 16Gb card and I make 1GB EXT3 partition and my phone has just 320Mb..so will some data will store in my phone or it will completely shifted to card.. 

Ext3 partition is to just let phone access it faster or it can even eradicate the need of more internal memory..

as even you move apps to card some data is still in phone that affects phone memory..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

So there is no way I can get over this low phone memory memory unless I root the device?
I will be able to free the phone memory only by rooting.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys I have one question
> 
> say if I have 16Gb card and I make 1GB EXT3 partition and my phone has just 320Mb..so will some data will store in my phone or it will completely shifted to card..
> 
> ...



No. An ext partition can never eradicate the need of internal memory. Besides, there are many apps which are not recommended to move to ext partition also. Like launcher application. If you move it to the ext partition of the card, and lets say, your memory card gets kaput (or you just happen to remove the card), you won't be able to access any apps.

So, an ext partition can increase your internal memory, but can never replace the actual internal memory.



ajayritik said:


> So there is no way I can get over this low phone memory memory unless I root the device?
> I will be able to free the phone memory only by rooting.



Yes.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Yes.


Thik hai bhaiiya try karte hai. Tell me a good thread to know about rooting. Should I check the one created by sam?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

hmmm rooting is as simple as connecting mobile to PC, turn USB debugging on from development menu and running UnlockRoot. done.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> hmmm rooting is as simple as connecting mobile to PC, turn USB debugging on from development menu and running UnlockRoot. done.



Thanks Sam. Was about to PM you for help!
Which mobile do you use currently?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

same one Vyom is using. LG Optimus One.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> same one Vyom is using. LG Optimus One.



No man! 
I am using the same phone which _you_ are using.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> same one Vyom is using. LG Optimus One.





Vyom said:


> No man!
> I am using the same phone which _you_ are using.



I am using the phone which you both are using...


----------

